# First tank 4 months in



## jon57 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I have been lurking on this site for over 3 years, reading and learning everything I can from you guys. Finally after years of planning I have managed to finish my tank and it has now been growing in for about 4 months.

Construction
Its an Exoterra 90X45X90 cm, with a expanding foam, gorilla glue-peat background. It has a false bottom made of eggcrate and fleece. The substrate is a homemade ABG mix, containing tree fern fibre, peat, orchid bark, sphagnum and charcoal. The water feature is a piece of epiweb with a pump-driven drip-wall. Lighting is 4 Exoterra 2.0 26 W bulbs.

Plants
Liverwort
•	Marchantia sp. ?
Moss
•	Epiweb moss mix
•	Unknown tropical moss
•	Unknown tropical moss (black jungle)
Ferns:
•	Pellaea rotundifolia
•	Polystichum lepidocaulon
•	Davallia trichomanoides
Selaginella:
•	Selaginella sp. (Central America)
Bromeliads:
•	Crypthathus microglaziouii
•	Neoregelia fireball (var. variegated)
•	Neoregelia schultesianio (purple red)
•	Neoregelia ampullaceal
•	Neoregelia sp. Var. ‘fancy free’
Tillandsia:
•	Tillandsia sp.1
•	Tillandsia sp.2
Orchids:
•	Orstadella centradenia
•	Madevallia kimballiana X ampullaceal
•	Paphiopedilum sp.
•	Aerangis punctate
•	Aerangis luteo alba var rhodosticta
•	Laelia pumila
•	Cattleya intermedia ‘Blue’ X Brassavola perrinii
•	Pleurothallis yucatanensis
Misc angiosperms:
•	Cissus discolour
•	Ficus scandens
•	Fittonia sp.
•	Marcgravia sinenisii
•	Pellonia repens

Aquatic angiosperms
•	Anubias barteri var. nana
•	Hydrocotyle sp.

Frogs
None yet thinking about a pair of D. leucomelas


So here are some pics to see what you guys think.



Cheers
Jon

Tank growth during August, October and December 2013


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

It looks like all your research and planning really paid off! VERY NICE


----------



## jon57 (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks Frog Party, it has taken a lot of work and money, but definitely worth the investment of both. Just can't wait to get the frogs in there, I have already seeded it with tropical springtails and woodlice and have just started culturing the ff's.

Here are some close up pictures to show off some of the plants.

Mid tank shot



Epiweb moss mix









Marcgravia and mossy branch









Paranut pod









Broms












Cheers
Jon


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

that liverwort you have growing near the Marcgravia is INSANELY cool


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow! If this is your first tank, it will be difficult for you to overcome this masterpiece? Great! One question: where did you buy gorilla-glue in the UK?


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I was going to say the same thing.


----------



## jon57 (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks guys much appreciated. 

The liverwort is probably the fastest growing plant in there, I started off with a 10 x 10 cm patch and now have it growing in three places. The spores of the liverwort have also sprouted in the dripwall and elsewhere in the tank.

I got hold of the gorilla glue off amazon, a 1 litre bottle only cost £20, and it was more than enough to cover the masses of foam in the tank.

Already planning the next tank with tincs in mind, but will hold off until the spring, when I have more time and cash. Very additive hobby this.

Cheers
Jon


----------



## jon57 (Sep 26, 2010)

Just snapped these pictures of a couple of the orchids in the tank.

Orstadella centradenia flowers just started opening, more buds are also forming on other terminal leaflets elsewhere on the, I think it will be putting on a good show.



Madevallia kimballiana X ampullaceal a really nice orhcid that has grown 5 leaves since being in the tank, just hoping it will be flowering soon.



Cheers,
Jon


----------



## CptnMayo (Mar 4, 2008)

Jealous, wish my orchids would bloom like that!

Your research really paid off, the tank looks great!


----------



## treyb (Mar 5, 2012)

Really like that orchid. Good job, and this build show patience pays off with plants.


----------



## papa_mcknight (Feb 3, 2013)

Any updates on this?


----------



## jon57 (Sep 26, 2010)

Will update with pictures very soon


----------



## jon57 (Sep 26, 2010)

Should retitle this thread as 7 months in. here's how she is looking.











2 new orchids
Bulbophyllum nymphopolitanum









Bulbophyllum sumatranum



Probably the most exciting addition 2 azureus 

Female? Anyone with more experience please let me know what you think



Anyone that thinks these guys don't climb has not seen this frog as it spent the better part of a month at the top of the tank and regularly climbed the 90 cm height of the tank daily.

Haven't got a pick of the second frog yet as I got it today, it is a lot younger and I am really unsure of the sex, will try to get a pic soon as I can.

Cheers
Jon


----------



## Limitedjive (Jan 16, 2013)

Wow this really grew in nicely!


----------



## jon57 (Sep 26, 2010)

She is coming on quite nicely, just hoping more of the orchids start blooming. Thinking of starting the next build soon, got two weeks off coming up.


----------



## jon57 (Sep 26, 2010)

Just a quick update of the viv, orchids and frogs.


----------



## papa_mcknight (Feb 3, 2013)

Love how this has grown in  You using the standard exo terra mesh top?


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Simply stunning! Your viv is one of the most beautiful that I have recently seen... 5 ​​stars, IMO! Congrats


----------



## Heartagramtc (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow! I love what this turned into! But I'm unsure what two of the plants I like are, Could someone tell me what the vining plant with the red stem, and green with white marbling on the leaves is? 

As well as that lower growing plant that's bright green with the very bright red veining? 

Thanks!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

It looks Cissus discolor. The other plant should be Fittonia "orange".


----------



## Broseph (Dec 5, 2011)

Fantastic viv. Great depth of field, excellent use of all vertical layers and micro-climates. 

This is probably just me, but I liked the 7 month better than the 8 month. I think we love our plants so much we let them grow and grow and continue replanting clippings and trimmings until we end up filling the space with so much green that some of the character if the hard scaping gets lost. 

Again, awesome viv. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## jon57 (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind comments.

papa_mcknight
Yes it is just the standard screen top, which is getting a little rusty, I have got hold of some perspex so will be replacing soon.

Heartagramtc
Rigel10 is spot on with the plant ID's so thanks for that Rigel10.

Broseph
I agree I really need to trim the Cissus discolor it is growing a bit out of control, I just have a major plant addiction.

Cheers
Jon


----------



## papa_mcknight (Feb 3, 2013)

It looks like it's kept the humidity up really well. Where abouts in the UK do you live btw?


----------



## jon57 (Sep 26, 2010)

papa_mcknight
The humidity holds quite well I try to keep it at 80-90 but does drop a bit while I am at working, just waiting on Junglefrogs in the UK to get some mistking kits in so it will be self misting. I live in Lincolnshire don't know any other froggers round this way.


----------



## papa_mcknight (Feb 3, 2013)

Are you not on Dendroworld.co.uk? Should be able to find local froggers and equipment for sale on there.


----------



## jon57 (Sep 26, 2010)

My account was deactivated for some reason, need to get round to sorting out it one of these days.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

This tank has aged like a fine wine! Very nice


----------



## ChrisAZ (Sep 6, 2012)

Very nice Jon! Any chance you could share what kind of liverwort that is?


----------



## jon57 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi Chris, sorry for the late reply. I am unable to ID the the liverwort as it has not produced any sporangia or spores yet, but here is where I got it from 

Lebermoos, 5,00 €


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

I can't believe that this is lit with only 4 Exo bulbs. My tanks have almost double the light and I'm still having problems getting light to the lower areas. Great job on this tank. They must be some very happy azures in there!!


----------

